# How-to Disassemble and Reassemble Taurus PT111 Millennium Pro 9mm Handgun Video



## O_Snapp




----------



## Philco

Sorry Posted to wrong thread.


----------



## high pockets

Not bad, but the first 45 seconds are a little scary. Manipulating the gun like that with a full magazine and a round in the chamber while discussing cleaning is not my idea of a real safe operation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It's not necessary to post this video twice.
This "how to" board is a really good place for your instructions, and you could then add a post elsewhere, without the video but with a link, asking for a critique.

Nice work, by the way!

But the low-cut blouse is an unnecessary distraction.


----------

